# Carte de sejour process if one stays in Paris (within 20arrs) or near (in 92 areas for example)



## dextcorp

Hi,

Does anybody know if _short term_ stay (e.g. 1 month) is enough to be approved for *carte de sejour* (they ask for proof of residential address) or need to find a long term rental (with a proper contract) ?

Or even could we have initial short stay (airbnb for the first month for example) and submit proof of us looking for the long-term accomodation?

Any advise or thoughts is appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

dextcorp said:


> Does anybody know if _short term_ stay (e.g. 1 month) is enough to be approved for *carte de sejour* (they ask for proof of residential address) or need to find a long term rental (with a proper contract) ?


No - you only get a carte/titre de séjour (i.e. a "residence permit") if you are establishing residence in France. By definition you need a long-stay (i.e. over 90 days) visa to apply for a carte de séjour, though most visa categories these days have you use your validated visa as a "titre de séjour" during your first year in France.

The visa process generally requires you to submit proof of some sort of stable residence on arrival (i.e. where you can be reached for notification of appointments etc.). It is possible to submit proof of some sort of temporary "residence" if your plan is to start searching for more permanent digs on arrival - but the caveat still holds that you must be contactable by postal mail at the "temporary" address (which means you need your name on the mail box, among other things).

There are a couple of exceptions to the "you need a visa to apply for a titre de séjour" but they are specific to situations like "close non-EU family members of EU nationals exercising their Freedom of Movement rights."


----------



## dextcorp

Bevdeforges said:


> No - you only get a carte/titre de séjour (i.e. a "residence permit") if you are establishing residence in France. By definition you need a long-stay (i.e. over 90 days) visa to apply for a carte de séjour, though most visa categories these days have you use your validated visa as a "titre de séjour" during your first year in France.


I have a visa of D type under the category of talent passeport, it's only valid for 3 months and the embassy has a sticker next to it, to apply for carte/titre de sejour after arriving to France. So the question about long term accomodation mostly relates to practicality of finding proper accomodation when they only give you 3 months to do so. In our case due to Covid we can only arrive in the middle of this validity.


----------

